# Rainy day trout



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

Today was an awesome day on the water. One of my employees has been on me for months to take him fishing, he got his wish today. Anchored in several different spots today, bouncing from one to another as the bite would flare up, and die down. The first area we tried at daylight was dead, but the second and third spots had fish, and the first area we tried had fish after lunch. Launched at 6:15am, pulled out of the water at 4:00pm. Caught 70 to 80 trout or more, literally lost count. Caught a couple big reds and flounder as well.The bite was all day, with intermittent periods of no action. It rained cats and dogs off and on all day as well. The Bimini was worth it's weight in gold, we'd never been able to stay out, without it. When it did rain, it was a gully washers, one after another. Very memorable day. :texasflag


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice, what part of tha coast


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

20 Mako?? Had one with a bimini. Brings back memories of fishing in East Galv bay in early 80s and having bite turn on as soon as it started raining. Would have been really cold without the top. Nice report


----------



## Jess2015 (Feb 1, 2019)

What a haul! Nicely done in adverse conditions.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*Galvetraz*



capt2016 said:


> Nice, what part of tha coast


I fish primarily Galvetraz. With some winter/spring East Gorda and Calcasuie mixed in, and a rare Baffin trip when I'm feeling adventurous. And someone like Tobin promises if I'll drive there, and just step on his boat, he'll show me where a 32inch 11lb monster lives. :cheers:

Galvetraz is littered with boat ramps making it all easily accessible(as well as walk in spots for the boat-less angler, on most of it as well). I cherry pick my days, and have been fishing here since the late 70's early 80's. So I've got a step up on most. What about yourself, where do you fish? :texasflag


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*20 foot bathtub*



TOM WEBER said:


> 20 Mako?? Had one with a bimini. Brings back memories of fishing in East Galv bay in early 80s and having bite turn on as soon as it started raining. Would have been really cold without the top. Nice report


cool, I bought mine from a good friend in 1989, $4,500.00 boat motor and *galvanized rust bucket/trailer.* Immediately sold my jon boat for $2,500.00, gave him that as a down payment, paid him the balance about six to eight months later. I'm on motor/evinrude number three, stainless tank number four, transom number two,* custom Bimini top three*, and replaced foam and floor. Replaced the trailer in 2001 with an aluminum trailer, and also replaced the seats with leaning post. If I had the money I spent on this boat in the bank, I could probably retire now. But there is nothing on the boat like the Bimini. Worth it's weight in gold, my employee Mike was smoking a cigarette in a literal gully washer yesterday, I'm telling you, there is no such thing as bigger drops or more of them in one spot at one time. We were high and dry, waiting it out, but it was serious rain. This happened at least eight or more times throughout the day. And in mid-summer, again nothing like fishing in the shade on a scorcher day. Keeps me out fishing when most are trying to escape the heat or rain. :texasflag


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

nice


----------



## DT27 (May 12, 2015)

That's a good haul! I'm sure you pretty much had the whole bay to yourself as well.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*exactly*



DT27 said:


> That's a good haul! I'm sure you pretty much had the whole bay to yourself as well.


there were a few boats out here and there, but not remotely close to us. the boats i did see were making a b-line to wherever. and there was a walk in guy in one of the areas we caught trout. i put my binocs on him a few times, and he caught fish.:texasflag


----------



## DuramaxMan18 (Feb 27, 2013)

What where you using for bait? Thats a day to be put in the books there.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*little jons/glow*



DuramaxMan18 said:


> What where you using for bait? Thats a day to be put in the books there.


Day for the books, for sure, but I think Galvetraz has a lot of those in store. The cloudy/rainy day gave us an all day morning atmosphere, big advantage.

We were throwing glow little jons, with an 1/8 jig head long shank. Don't think color mattered that much. Mike said he wanted to do that more, I told him don't expect to catch them like that again. It was a rare day, but we fished all day, extremely hard. They didn't come easy.

Duramax look at my previous post titled "mother load", you will see the lure there. But on the previous trip I caught most of the fish on clear colored little jon, with a lite root beer colored glitter in them. When I looked in my bag for another one, I was out. So I grabbed the glow little jons to finish that trip, and still working on that bag. The little jons are tough and last, don't have to change them out much. :texasflag


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

c hook said:


> I fish primarily Galvetraz. With some winter/spring East Gorda and Calcasuie mixed in, and a rare Baffin trip when I'm feeling adventurous. And someone like Tobin promises if I'll drive there, and just step on his boat, he'll show me where a 32inch 11lb monster lives. :cheers:
> 
> Galvetraz is littered with boat ramps making it all easily accessible(as well as walk in spots for the boat-less angler, on most of it as well). I cherry pick my days, and have been fishing here since the late 70's early 80's. So I've got a step up on most. What about yourself, where do you fish? :texasflag


Would you care to share the walk in spots for this boatless angler? I would love to have a trip where I actually catch fish instead of enjoying a day hanging out!!!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*PMed u*



Ag03Aj said:


> Would you care to share the walk in spots for this boatless angler? I would love to have a trip where I actually catch fish instead of enjoying a day hanging out!!!


check ur PM


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

Awesome stuff c hook


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*thks u sir*



fi**** said:


> Awesome stuff c hook


thks :texasflag


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*trout*



c hook said:


> Today was an awesome day on the water. One of my employees has been on me for months to take him fishing, he got his wish today. Anchored in several different spots today, bouncing from one to another as the bite would flare up, and die down. The first area we tried at daylight was dead, but the second and third spots had fish, and the first area we tried had fish after lunch. Launched at 6:15am, pulled out of the water at 4:00pm. Caught 70 to 80 trout or more, literally lost count. Caught a couple big reds and flounder as well.The bite was all day, with intermittent periods of no action. It rained cats and dogs off and on all day as well. The Bimini was worth it's weight in gold, we'd never been able to stay out, without it. When it did rain, it was a gully washers, one after another. Very memorable day. :texasflag


Man, TPWD is brilliant! 5 fish limit is already leading to more trout and it's not even officially in place yet! (Yes, I'm being sarcastic)


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

That's a nice mess of fish. Sounds like you made some other peoples' day as well.

This late cold front is the coldest I've been all winter. It was wet and nasty, and just cut through everything. I would have hated to be out on the water, and getting drenched. That Bimini was a lifesaver.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*right*



pocjetty said:


> That's a nice mess of fish. Sounds like you made some other peoples' day as well.
> 
> This late cold front is the coldest I've been all winter. It was wet and nasty, and just cut through everything. I would have hated to be out on the water, and getting drenched. That Bimini was a lifesaver.


thks, and yes a lifesaver. It was warm here, just a little cool and yes nasty when down pouring. but when the rain would subside, it was very nice and for the most part a calm day as well. :texasflag


----------



## Jsalt43 (Mar 22, 2019)

Is Galveston still 10 trout limit?


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep. Nice report


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

That's awesome. Planning to get out for my first trip this year sometime soon. Not asking for honey holes, just still trying to figure out types of areas to fish at different times of year. Were you fishing rocks?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*open water*



Icetrey said:


> That's awesome. Planning to get out for my first trip this year sometime soon. Not asking for honey holes, just still trying to figure out types of areas to fish at different times of year. Were you fishing rocks?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


we were working open water shell, and a couple ledges that go from 4 to 5 to 6 foot. the fish seems to be running along the ledge, in the deeper area. we were anchored in deep water, throwing shallow, and jigging it down the ledge. i don't know of any rocks in Galvetraz, other then rip rap along shores and/or bulkheads. unless you are referring to the jetties, and i haven't fished them in quite some time. other then in search of tarpon, with no luck. :texasflag


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2018)

Artificial?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*absolutely*



[email protected] said:


> Artificial?


we fish strictly arties, it's been a long time (maybe 20/25 years)since I've drown shrimp, or done the croaker crawl. glow little jons, 1/8 oz long shank bass assassin jig heads. :texasflag


----------

